# golf v gti k04 dual or single system



## boostd k04 (Sep 30, 2008)

hi guys,just wondering which system would work better on my mkv gti fitted with a k04,forge fmic paired with the s3 i.c,should i leave my single jet or go with an extra one.the single jet is mounted just below the map sensor on the tb oem pipe


----------



## greggearhead (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: golf v gti k04 dual or single system (boostd k04)*

There is no advantage to using a dual nozzle setup over a single nozzle setup - just more cost and complexity. Performance will be the same if the single nozzle setup is delivering sufficient volume.


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: golf v gti k04 dual or single system (greggearhead)*

Correct also with that powerlevel you'll be safe going with a 375cc nozzle you'll be 300+ whp no problem


----------

